
Vegetarian diet and mental disorders: a representative community survey - amelius
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22676203
======
sova
"The analysis of the respective ages at adoption of a vegetarian diet and
onset of a mental disorder showed that the adoption of the vegetarian diet
tends to follow the onset of mental disorders."

~~~
hellsten
"CONCLUSIONS: Vegetarian diet is associated with an elevated risk of mental
disorders. However, there was no evidence for a causal role of vegetarian diet
in the etiology of mental disorders."

------
Arnt
Makes me wonder how many per cent of them became vegetarians as a way of
changing to a healthy diet. Mens sana in corpore sano.

